# Aluminum polish



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

My use isn't for aquarium purposes, but maybe somebody who wants to make their own reflectors will find this info helpful. I'm looking for a good, easily accessible aluminum polish that can be used with something like a Dremel in order to get an extremely smooth surface on aluminum. Any suggestions? I've heard Mothers Mag & Aluminum Polish was pretty good....


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Semi chrome, or never dull. Those two are the best you can get.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Mother and never dull, I have used it on wheels with good success in the past


----------



## furballi (Feb 2, 2007)

One of the best for Al

http://www.marbeck.com/cleaners_household_simichrome.html


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

Magic Mix is what almost everyone on the show circuits use. Really awesome stuff, but a bit pricey. Like a buck an ounce I believe.


----------



## SJM (Jun 8, 2007)

If you're handy working with sheet metal, you can also use this stuff - it comes pre-polished

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=104634-58-104634&lpage=none

(it's better for t-5 than CF as you get a lot of restrike with CF)


----------

